# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Assistant Registrar, Arkansas Arts Center, Little Rock, AR 1-27-20

## sjones.3376

*Position Overview:*

The Arkansas Arts Center seeks an enthusiastic and detail-oriented Assistant Registrar to work as part of a team to assist in planning and implementing all aspects related to the museums internationally renowned collection and all matters related to special exhibitions that emanate from, travel to, or are organized by the Arkansas Arts Center. The Assistant Registrar will be responsible for a broad range of registration functions including cataloguing, organizing artwork transport and storage, maintaining paperwork related to the collection, and managing exhibition files and history. The Arkansas Arts Center is accredited by the American Alliance of Museums and values the importance of working within the highest professional standards.

The Arkansas Arts Center is in the midst of an extensive renovation and expansion of its facilities in MacArthur Park, Little Rock, Arkansas. The building project period began in October 2019 with work expected to conclude in mid-2022. Meanwhile, the AAC has moved to a 65,000 square foot temporary location to continue its operations. The Exhibitions Department, in particular, has significantly scaled down their exhibition production schedule. During this period, the team has a unique opportunity to dedicate most of its time to collections stewardship including a full collections inventory and rehousing project. The Assistant Registrar will provide critical support for these tasks and play a key role in the preparation of our future facilities. 

*In this role, you will*


Assist with managing and maintaining the nearly 14,000 objects in the permanent collection as well as maintaining all files related to exhibitions and objectsAssist with registering, cataloguing, storing, retrieving, handling, inspecting, packing/unpacking, and shipping of objects in the permanent collection as well as participate in the design and manufacture of long-term storage solutions for the collection such as organization, storage mounts, archival housing, etc.Assist with the coordination and oversight of shipments of artwork related to special exhibitions that emanate from, travel to, and are organized by the AACComplete and maintain paperwork including acquisition documents, incoming and outgoing receipts, loan agreements, shipping documents, condition reports, checklists, reports, photographs, etc., as well as object files, including the rearrangement of exhibition histories and current object files in new file storageAssist, when needed, with the installation and deinstallation of artwork as well as regularly inspect collection artwork and coordinate care with preparators and/or contract conservatorsMonitor and procure supplies needed for storage of collection objects and records, including archival folders and boxes, acid-free tissue, storage equipment, hardware, etc.Assist with the movement of all artwork into/out of collection storage and maintain current location records for all objectsFoster a collaborative environment and adhere to AAC mission, core values, and established standards for the professionAssist in all duties and any other duties necessary to ensure successful operations of the Exhibitions Department of the Arkansas Arts Center





*Qualifications and Skills:*


Bachelors degree in Art History, Museum Studies, or a related field; or equivalent experience and/or training; Masters degree and/or Museum Studies certificate preferredProficiency with Microsoft Office and collection management software, preferably Gallery Systems (EmbARK, TMS, etc.)Familiarity with Art History and knowledge and demonstrated experience of best practices in safe handling and storage of artworkDemonstrated ability to work independently and coordinate complex projects to completion; must be flexible, work well under pressure, and able to meet tight deadlinesExcellent written and verbal communication and organizational skillsTeam skills and ability to work effectively and positively with staff, trustees, and all other internal and external contacts

*Who You Are:*

You have a passion for art and culture and have a conviction to ensure artwork is preserved for generations. You believe in access through research, exhibitions, and programs. You seek to learn and grow and are creative and open-minded with positive and effective communication skills.

*You are good at and enjoy*


Organizing complex projectsAchieving a high level of accuracy in detail-oriented workBringing common sense solutions to the workplaceRecognizing the value in others unique perspectivesKnowing your success is directly related to patron satisfactionSetting challenging goals and achieving themTaking advantage of promising opportunities

*About Us:*

The Arkansas Arts Center is Arkansass premier center for visual and performing arts, with a world-renowned, 14,000-object collection of international art. The Arts Center also features the award-winning Childrens Theatre and popular Museum School and offers a robust schedule of special exhibitions, performances, art classes, education, public programs, and events. The Arkansas Arts Centers downtown Little Rock building is currently undergoing a transformational renovation, with a reimagined arts experience scheduled to open in 2022. 

Arkansass capital city, Little Rock, is renowned for its charming hospitality, history, and culture. Located downtown, the Arkansas Arts Center is part of Central Arkansass thriving arts community, alongside galleries, theaters, libraries, museums, cultural centers, and more.

*To Apply:* 

Please submit cover letter and resume to personnel@arkansasartscenter.org.

Application open until 2/28/20

----------

